# Webcomic Help



## rahul_mukerji (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi:

So sometime back I had the "bulb moment" to create a webcomic  

Now I know what you are thinking, "Great ! Here's another guy who thinks he's funny. Lemme guess, you cracked 5 jokes and someone laughed and called you "funny" and now you think you're the next Bill Watterson." 

Actually, that's exactly what happened. I said something and a cute girl said, "you're funny" and my attention starved soul went "really ? I can has webcomic genius?" 

So I read "How not to run a comic" and all those sites that told me how 98% of all webcomics fail because they lack foresight and such.

So for 2 years (yes, that incident was 2 years back) I kept collecting material so I wouldn't run out after my first strip. I marinated on it and honed my drawing skills and I have about 60 strips ready ... kinda. I have 8 of them ready to be put up. The rest are being put together. Took me forever to find a suitable medium to draw.

So do any of you guys have any advice / preference on if one should host their webcomic on their own domain or go with ComicFury / ComicGenesis / TWCL ? What works better / What has better flexibility / Any advice would be helpful !!

Thanks !

You can see the kind of stuff I draw at: 

My Sketches
My Sketches


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 25, 2011)

Not a webcomic guy, but I saw your sketches and they kind of remind of doodles I`ve seen at Indian public schools. Some cool stuff, but I think what I see a lot of repetitive stuff and most of them arn`t connected in anyway. Is the webcomic you decide to draw of a similar style? Maybe we can judge based on a webcomic strip you might have, because I can`t see how you will incorporate your doodle style in them.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I went ahead with ComicFury as my hosting. And its been working out pretty well so far. 

My Webcomic:: PROVISCOCITY

Check out my gag-a-day webcomic from the link above !!


----------

